# Problem with Canon Pixma MX870 Printer



## mgannam (Jan 19, 2012)

When I try to print, I get a message "Printer error has occurred. Turn printer off and on again. If problem persists, see the manual". Alarm light flashes, also.

I've tried: 
1. several times turning the printer off and on again
2. restarting computer
3. removing printer cartridges
4. removing print head and cleaning with alcohol and a "Q"tip

All these "solutions" were found online, none seem to work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Service if it's under warranty, otherwise replacement.

Aside from removing power, there isn't any other way for a user to reset a printer.


----------



## mgannam (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Dogg,
I can't believe that replacing the printer is the only solution. Is it possible that the print head needs to be replaced? No, it is not still under warranty. The printer is about two years old. 
Sadly,
-mgannam


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Replacement is the best option... otherwise you pay a repair shop for a diagnosis, then you pay for the part, and you pay for the labor to put it in. You might even have to pay shipping if you send it to the mfg's facility for repair. So you are likely at or beyond the cost of a new printer that also comes with new ink. So does it make sense to fix a 2 year old printer? No. In many cases for the cheaper printers it is sometimes better to get a new one when the ink runs out. We live in a throw away world.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The problem is not knowing the exact cause of the problem. And even if you did know the exact fault, you would likely not be able to obtain parts. Most vendors don't supply parts for repair. The reasons are very well outlined above. By the time you pay a qualified tech to troubleshoot and repair the item (plus the actual parts cost), you have very likely exceeded the cost of a new printer. 

Most warranty "repairs" are the same. You take/send in your broken unit, and you receive a new unit...usually a different model as the broken model is no longer available.


----------



## mgannam (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Raylo and Dogg,
Thank you for your imput on this matter. I will take it under advisement. I know I'd be lucky if it is a bad print head, and I could probably get a new printer for the same price or a little more. It's just that this has been such a good printer until this happened, I hate to get rid of it. But, get rid of it, I will. 
I've got a Best Buy's Geek Squad tech coming over on Tuesday to set up a new router and laptop, and will ask him to take a look at it while he's here. I'll post the prognosis. Thanks again for your help.
-Marv


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Marv, don't pay the Geeks to set up your router. Just ask here. Many of us have done this a million times.


----------



## mgannam (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Raylo,
It's not just the router setup. I know that's easy. I bought my wife a new laptop and that's a story, all its own.. 
Well, I'll make a short story, long.
After setting it up, I'd move about 15 ft away from the router and would lose the signal. 
I was with AT&T. Called them and was on the phone for the better part of 8 hrs. They couldn't help me, so I called the Costco helpline (where I bought the computer), another 3 hours. They couldn't make it work properly. I then called AT&T back to have a tech out and check the signal coming in. I was getting a very weak signal, 1.56Mbps! He informed me that my house is 18,000 ft. from the source of the signal and one of the LAST houses away from it. I had an AT&T 2wire router/modem. The tech said that it wasn't the problem (I'd changed it out to a Netgear router/modem). 
By this time, I'd already spent too much time and money for the effort. Went back to Best Buy and talked with a tech, who told me that I should switch to cable. I did this and am now getting upwards of 29Mbps, however, the Time Warner cable guy didn't know how to make the whole thing work. You see, I have a problem, in that, my house is lath and plaster and where my wife wants to use the laptop is in the kitchen. The kitchen is about 120 ft from the router.
That's why I asked the Geek Squad to set me up for a call. The AT&T router/modem is not compatable with Time Warner's equipment. So, back goes the Netgear (this time just a router, since I have a Time Warner modem) router. I am at my wits end with this. If he can't make it work, I'm taking the laptop back!
Another word about this, the FIRST laptop I purchased was an ACER. I was told by ATT that the computer was bad. Returned it and got an HP, which I have now. Somehow, I don't think its the laptop.
I don't have much faith in setting it up myself, with help. Seems like I've spent half my life trying this. Your suggestion is well appreciated, but I'm going to try the Geeks. I'll keep you "posted". Thank you, Raylo.
-Marv


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Setting up a router with cable modem is simple. Connect an ethernet cable to between one of its LAN ports and a computer and set up your wireless network SSID and passowrd via the router's manual admin page at 192.168.1.1 (my preferred way). Can also do it with the router's automated easy setup... but I prefer manual. Then connect it up to the incoming cable modem with an ethernet cable to the router WAN port (may be labeled INTERNET). Then get your laptop and select the SSID you just made and log on with the password. Done.

If the primary router signal is then not strong enough to reach the kitchen you need a repeater that is another router or extender placed halfway between the 2 locations. This is easiest if you get a router that has WDS and another similar router or extender. Set it up manually as above but select repeater as its function instead of router.

Other ways to do a repeater but this is probably easiest. The Geeks should know how to do it.... I hope.


----------

